# Heimnetzwerk zurücksetzen / neues netzwerk aufbauen



## bronko76 (27. Februar 2011)

moin moin ich habe bei mir zu hause 2 desktop pcs und ein notebook im netzwerk laufen.
nun habe ich bei einem rechner den benutzernamen und den rechnernamen 2 mal geändert und nun funktionier nix mehr .
nun hab ich bei den desktop pcs das heimnetzwerk verlassen in der hoffnung ich kann so ein neues erstellen mit neuen freigaben etc. nur kann ich das heimnetzwerk mit dem laptop nicht verlassen.
ich hab schon alles mögliche gegooglet und bin hier am verzeweifeln weil ich das nicht mehr hinbekomme.
kann man das irgendwie zurücksetzen oder neuaufbauen****?


----------

